# rear facing cameras on newer model Honda's



## DSP0284

FYI - I'm new to Masscops so forgive me if this has already been discussed. Last weekend on two separate occasions while on traffic stops with newer model, Honda vehicles I observed an image of myself on the dashboard monitor where navigation would normally be seen. I was FTO with a trainee so I was support on the right/passenger side of the vehicle's and noticed a rear facing camera on the right side mirror of both. Prior to those encounters I was not aware of the rear facing cameras, just wanted to get it out there for everyone. Is anyone aware of other manufacturers who have similar cameras?


----------



## Hush

Just passed a Honda on the highway and noticed the camera mounted on the passenger side mirror. Usually they're only activated when the car is in reverse, but I'm sure that can be "hacked". Poses a potential concern for sure, but can probably be blinded with a spotlight. Never enough direct able lights....


----------



## DSP0284

On both stops, my "boot" said transmission was in park, I didn't see that myself. Flashlight would blind camera, that's how I found it, I noticed what I thought was myself on the dashboard screen so I moved my light to confirm...felt kinda wierd!


----------



## HistoryHound

Some of the new Toyota's have a "birds eye" view with a perimeter scan. I think right now it's only available on the higher end models, but that might change with the new model year. It is a little strange to see yourself on the car's camera when you're only expecting to work in the rear.


----------



## Goose

HistoryHound said:


> Some of the new Toyota's have a "birds eye" view with a perimeter scan. I think right now it's only available on the higher end models, but that might change with the new model year. It is a little strange to see yourself on the car's camera when you're only expecting to work in the rear.


I drove a new Kia last month that had a similar system.


----------



## DSP0284

I was not aware of that either...thanks!


----------



## CCCSD

Doesn't the rear camera only turn on when the car is in reverse?


----------



## DSP0284

the camera I'm referring to isn't the reverse camera located above the rear plate, it's on the right, side view mirror.


----------



## CCCSD

Ah. Thank you.


----------



## RZero

In newer Hondas, the camera located below the passenger side mirror is a safety option called LaneWatch. When the operator activates the right-hand turn signal while the vehicle is in drive, the navi screen switches from the map to the camera view shooting down the right side of the car so the operator won't clip a vehicle in the blind spot or possibly turn across the pathway of an oncoming bicycle at an intersection. The image will stay live on the screen for about 5-10 seconds after the directional has been canceled/turned off then it reverts back to the navi map. 

So if you stop a vehicle and the operator signals to pull to the right and the directional is still on when they are at the side of the road, the camera will still be activated. I don't know if putting the vehicle in park will cancel the camera view, but turning off the directional definitely will. Something to think about during passenger-side approaches when the right-directional is activated.


----------



## Oakum yokum

Sir, please turn your Hazzard lights for you safety..... Maybe ?


----------



## Dre51085

The passenger side mirror camera (blind spot monitor) turns on automatically when the right indicator is on, but can also be turned by a button on the indicator switch without indicating. It’s all factory no hack needed.


----------

